# NorthCentral IN: American Guinea Hogs for sale



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

posted in pigs.

but here it is again: 


What we have is this: 

Proven boar born June 2012 we call G1: $150
Sow, may be pregnant, bred in early August 2013. Born June 2010: $150
Piglets: $100 each 

Litter born 6/24/13 - 5 gilts and 1 boar (from a registered sow): $100 each
Litter born 7/6/13 - 1 gilt and 2 boar
Litter born 8/6/13 - 5 gilts and 1 boar
A pair of piglets? $175. A trio is $250. We're transitioning to all registered stock. 
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h4...nJune2012b.jpg

Not sure if the link will work. There are 19 pics in there... It starts with Unregistered boar born Jun 2012...


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

These are VERY nice, meaty, blocky young piglets. The sow for sale has three piglets at her side yet. But she was in with the boar. We believe she's been rebred.

These, as shown, are in a large pasture, friendly and love to eat grapes and are hand-tame. Even the boar is hand-tame.

Nice structure, nice temperment.

Let me know!


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

I was asked in the Pig forum if we'd consider less for these AGH. Absolutely! These are great-looking, hardy, pasture raised pigs. We're transitioning to all registered stock and think these are still great breeding stock.


Thanks!


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

No one? These are great size for grilling or raising. Lemme know if anyone is interested!


----------



## HuckleberryCoop (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey Gailann,

I raise American Guinea Hogs in South Central Indiana. I have a registered breeding pair and the remenanats of two litters right now. I just sold two fall gilts to a woman in the area and she is looking for a boar for them. She doesn't care about it being registered. I can put you in touch with her.

I on the other hand am looking to connect with more local Guinea Hog keepers in our area and am interested in diversifying my stock and acquiring another registered breeding pair or at least a sow for now. I would love to talk hog with you. Looking forward to your reply.

Nicole Johnson


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Have they been tested for the new pig disease?


----------

